# Browning Syntec XL Feeder 3.90m



## stormi (10. Februar 2010)

Hoi,

Ich überlege mir die Rute zu holen. Würd gern ein paar Erfahrungen hören.
Ich lese ich des öfteren dass sie sehr weich sein soll.
Was heißt das genau ? Sie ist mit 50-140 gr. angegeben,
ist sie also für eine Rute der WG-Klasse zu weich ?
Was würdet ihr maximal an gr. mit ihr werfen ?
Wie verhalten sich die Spitzen?
Fische in nem mittleren Strom mit 50-70 gr. Körben, ist sie dafür geeignet ?


Danke schonmal,
gruß


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Browning Syntec XL Feeder 3.90m*

Weich ist hier sehr relativ zu sehen. Ruten in dem Kaliber haben alle ein ausreichendes Kreuz für ihre Wurfgewichte und die zu erwartenden Fische. Aber im Vergleich zur Cherrywood und einigen Modellen von Shimano ist sie in der Tat recht weich. Ich sehe das eher als einen Vorteil an, da es so zu deutlich weniger Aussteigern kommt und bei feinen Vorfächern die Gefahr nicht so groß ist, dass man sie beim Anhieb schlicht durchschlägt. 

Gerade große Brassen können bisweilen recht heikel sein. Sie stehen womöglich etwas weiter draussen, wollen viel Futter und nehmen dann aber u.U. nur 1-2 Caster am 16er Haken an. Da ist dann die "weiche Feeder" eindeutig im Vorteil.

Aber auch gute Barben, auf kurze Distanz gehakt, sind mit einer moderaten Aktion viel besser und schonender zu bändigen.

Mir sind solche Aktionen jedenfalls deutlich lieber, als die von der Sorte Eisenbahnschwelle.


----------



## nerdwuermle (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Browning Syntec XL Feeder 3.90m*

@andal:das is mir bei dir auch schon aufgefallen(weiche ruten und so)^^.

bei den browning syntec modellen kannste eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen. hatte mal ne carp match aus der serie, für das geld ein traum. gibt fast nix schöneres als nen satzkarpfen mit der rute zu drillen. allerdings lässt der service von zebco, welche die marke browning vertreiben, sehr sehr zu wünschen übrig. meine rute is jetzt schon seit einem dreiviertel jahr in reparatur, da zuckt sich keiner. und das ist kein einzelfall...leider. aus fundierten quellen weiß ich, dass es sowas bei zebco früher nie gegeben hätte.


----------



## Hümpfi (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Browning Syntec XL Feeder 3.90m*

Die genannte Rute besitze ich selber in gleicher Länge.
Kann aber nicht sonderlich viel drüber sagen da ich sie erst einmal gefischt habe. Die Rute ist für ihr angegebenes Wurfgewicht recht "Weich" das Stimmt aber ich finde das Saugeil, da wie schon gesagt weniger Aussteiger und gute Wurfeigenschaft da sich die Rute Perfekt Aufläd. Mit ihr zu Werfen ist ein Traum=)
Was das Maximal Wurfgewicht angeht kann ich dir leider nichts Sagen hab sie halt bis jetzt nur einmal gefischt und da hat mir ein 40 Gramm Korb gerreicht. Ich Denke aber du kannst die Rute Ruhig mit 100-120 Gramm Werfen.

mfg


----------



## Brassenwilli (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Browning Syntec XL Feeder 3.90m*



nerdwuermle schrieb:


> @andal:das is mir bei dir auch schon aufgefallen(weiche ruten und so)^^.
> 
> ...............allerdings lässt der service von zebco, welche die marke browning vertreiben, sehr sehr zu wünschen übrig. meine rute is jetzt schon seit einem dreiviertel jahr in reparatur, da zuckt sich keiner. und das ist kein einzelfall...leider. aus fundierten quellen weiß ich, dass es sowas bei zebco früher nie gegeben hätte.............



Moin moin,
Deine "fundierten Quellen" scheinen nicht korrekt informiert zu sein denn das der Service von ZEBCO-Europe zu wünschen lässt kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Ich kenne das Unternehmen inzwischen gut 20 Jahre und in der Zeit ist der Service eher besser denn schlechter geworden, die Jungs aus der Service-Abteilung sind immer bemüht dem Kunden (egal ob Händler oder Endverbraucher) zu helfen doch auch sie stossen irgendwann an die Grenze des machbaren. 
Firma ZEBCO-Europe hält aus meiner Sicht im Vergleich zu den Mitbewerbern schon einen wirklich großen Ersatzteilbestand, auch für die älteren Produkte bereit aber auch die sind irgenwann aufgebraucht so könnte es wohl auch bei dem Ersatzteil für Deine Syntec Carp Match sein denn die Rute war letztmalig im 2004er Katalog zu finden. 
Sofern Du die Rute nicht selbst an ZEBCO-Europe geschickt hast solltest Du einmal den Hänlder Deines Vertrauens ansprechen damit er sich mit den Jungs der Service-abteilung in Verbindung setzt, ich bin mir fast sicher das es dann auch eine Lösung für Dein kleines Problem gibt.

@stormi
das die Rute weich sein soll bezieht sich wohl eher auf die ältere Serie der Syntec Feederruten, das neue Modell (Artikelnummer 1903 390) wurde in vielen Bereichen überarbeitet und kann daher nicht mehr bzw. nur noch bedingt mit der älteren Serie verglichen werden.
Bei uns in der Gegend wird die Rute sogar zum Aal-Angeln an der Elbe (Wurfgewichte zwischen 60g und 150g) genutzt und hat dabei schon den einen oder anderen kleinen Wels in der 50 cm - 90 cm Klasse an Land gebracht.:q


----------



## stormi (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Browning Syntec XL Feeder 3.90m*

hi,

hört sich alles ganz gut an bisher. hab sie mir mal bestellt, mal sehen was kommt


----------



## Paxcom (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Browning Syntec XL Feeder 3.90m*

Kann ich mit dem Teil auch größere Karpfen fangen?


----------



## Borg (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Browning Syntec XL Feeder 3.90m*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Kann ich mit dem Teil auch größere Karpfen fangen?



Gegenfrage: Wieso solltest Du das nicht können?

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Brassenwilli (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Browning Syntec XL Feeder 3.90m*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Kann ich mit dem Teil auch größere Karpfen fangen?



Moin moin,
ne Rute die mit einem Wels fertig wird, wird ganz bestimmt auch mit Karpfen fertig, letztendlich bestimmt der Angler am Handteil der Rute was der Fisch mit ihm machen kann oder etwa nicht ? *g*


----------



## klappe (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Browning Syntec XL Feeder 3.90m*

hab meine xl feeder beim brassenwilly bestellt.
karpfen sind überhaupt kein problem......
ich liebe diese rute....ich glaub die hat bei keinem meiner angelansitze gefehlt.preis -leistung ist völlig in ordnung!

sie ist "weich" aber nicht labberig.
mein größter karpfen (immerhin 83cm) war nach ca. 5min ausgedrillt...die weiche aktion ermüdet den fisch schnell und ich glaub ich hatte bisher keinen einzigen aussteiger mit der rute-muss aber nicht unbedingt an der rute liegen

wirst viel spaß haben damit 
@brassenwilly:nochmal danke für deine empfehlung:vik:


----------



## OMNI (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Browning Syntec XL Feeder 3.90m*

Moin Moin zusammen.
Ich hab diese rute, aber mir ist bei einer Spitze der spitzenring kaputt gegangen. Wo kann ich da Ersatz bekommen?
Danke schonmal für die antworten. Hoffe ist jetzt nicht zu weit weg von Ursprungsthema....
Mfg OMNI


----------



## Merlin (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Browning Syntec XL Feeder 3.90m*

vielleicht beim Schlachter oder Bäcker |uhoh:

Wo kaufst du denn sonst deine Angelsachen #6


----------



## Rotauge (5. August 2012)

*AW: Browning Syntec XL Feeder 3.90m*

Es sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein eine neue Spitze über den Kundenservice von Zebco zu bekommen. Das musst Du aber über den Händler machen.


----------

